# AAM Plenum Spacer Review



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

First off, this is a well made piece o'metal. High tolerances, and perfect fit.

Install was straight forward, and took me about forty-five minutes of actual wrenching. The instructions were written well and easy to follow. Only problem was that for the center 6 bolts in the plenum, I had 2 bolts that were too short to install with the supplied o-ring washers. Not a big deal (I hope )

Driving impressions:

Started my car... hmm that's odd, its idling smoother. No increases sound, actually its quieter at idle. Almost like its running on batteries. Took it for a quick drive, and noticed that the JWT POP charger has a little more hiss when getting on the gas, and there is definitely an increase intake noise from the POP charger now. I believe its really just taking in that much more air now.

The Butt Dyno, gives it two cheeks up. Torque is definitely improved, and it takes less pedal to get up some of the steep little hills near my house. My Borla even drones a less on those same hills, although it my be my imagination, tough to tell. Red line comes quicker in all gears, and the car feels quicker, like it lost 200 lbs.

I think it might also have a side effect of increasing mileage, if I can mange to stay off the right pedal.

:thumbup: 

http://www.alteredatmosphere.com/


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I really doubt this modification is giving you any power. The owner could not answer any of my questions about his dyno's or issues. If you are on my350z you can read up on it more. I really want to see independent testing.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Do you believe the the crawford and Kenetix plenum replacements make any HP? Its the same principal.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.my350z.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=107539


Read that. Though I trust AAM more then I do Hydrazine you can understand it better in that thread. It would take me to long to post it here so hopefully you can take the time to read it there.

It is not the overall same prinicple.


----------



## FSU_Z33 (Jan 12, 2005)

You doubt it's giving him any power increase, yet you post a dyno chart that clearly shows better HP and TQ all the way through the RPM range than the Crawford V5. Peak power averages 6.34HP over the Crawford, and the gains from 5,900-6,400 are almost 10HP AND 10lb/ft over the Crawford.

I'm confused.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

FSU_Z33 said:


> You doubt it's giving him any power increase, yet you post a dyno chart that clearly shows better HP and TQ all the way through the RPM range than the Crawford V5. Peak power averages 6.34HP over the Crawford, and the gains from 5,900-6,400 are almost 10HP AND 10lb/ft over the Crawford.
> 
> I'm confused.


Why don't you read alittle bit.


----------



## FSU_Z33 (Jan 12, 2005)

I did read it. It seems you are the only skeptical one; everyone else wants to buy it. You even questioned how it's possible to strip the threads on the manifold...?...like that's 'not possible'???

I really don't care either way. The oonly reason I posted was because there are companies out there that have proven that increasing the volume and geometry of the intake plenum provides power gains. I admit that almost every company out there tweaks its power gains; but like you said, you can't be sure unless the testing is perfect...but that's no reason to assume that it won't provide gains.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I am the only skeptical one? And yes they did strip out the threads that is a major concern I do believe. The thing is the front of the plenum is still sloped with just a spacer; not only does that cut down on volume it still leaves some air restricitions. As far as increasing volume with a crawford and spacer that won't help. I have seen the flow benching myself of the plenum; I have seen the flow bench comparisions of stock, (a prototype) spacer, and Crawford plenum. The effects of the spacer were negligable; the idea wasn't a new one when AAM and Hydrazine realeased theirs. They had already been tested and the idea was thrown out.


----------

